# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Di tme tregoje njeri si fshihet nje teme se e kam pstuar ne shume vende?

## infinitly sad

Di tme tregoje njeri si fshihet nje teme se e kam pstuar ne shume vende? Jam e re ne kte forum dhe nuk ja kam shume iden per menyrat e te shkruarit/postuarit/fshirjes...

----------


## thirsty

> Di tme tregoje njeri si fshihet nje teme se e kam pstuar ne shume vende? Jam e re ne kte forum dhe nuk ja kam shume iden per menyrat e te shkruarit/postuarit/fshirjes...


Dergo nje mesazh ketyreve moderatove pleq

dhe jepu adresen e temave

----------


## EuroStar1

> Di tme tregoje njeri si fshihet nje teme se e kam pstuar ne shume vende? Jam e re ne kte forum dhe nuk ja kam shume iden per menyrat e te shkruarit/postuarit/fshirjes...


Mos e vrit mendjen se ketu te gjith postojn te njtat tema ne njeqind vende dhe vetem titullin i ndryshojne

----------


## mia@

Ne s'na lejohet te fshijme postimin e jo me temen. Mos e vrit mendjen se per kete pune e kemi stafin punonjes te forumit. :ngerdheshje:

----------

